# windows vista drivers



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have any drivers that work in windows vista
x64
x32
post them in here
to check if your computer will run vista check here
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/getready/capable.mspx
vista d/loads
http://www.learning-vista.com/downloads.html
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/getready/default.mspx
penicillan a/virus runs on vista free 30 day trial
http://nct.digitalriver.com/fulfill/0101.004


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

nvidia has vista drivers for their vid cards. and they seem to work. i have them installed for my 6600gt. but they don't come with all the bells and whiles like xp has yet. just the core drivers needed to drive the cards. also i was able to get the xp drivers for my viewsonic lcd monitor to show up in vista too. so far i have found that if vista doesn't have a driver for your hardware, that most xp drivers seem to work.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Avast anti virus works with Vista


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Avast web site, Free home edition for Vista
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-antivirus-and-windows-vista.html

...................................................................................



realtek ac97 ALC882 vista

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...52&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

here is the new beta java that is supposed to help in vista ( the JRE )

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/download.jsp


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

vista 64x from creative loaded with no problems this time


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*useful links*

http://www.tech-recipes.com/microsoft_vista_tips1426.html
http://www.tech-recipes.com/microsoft_vista_tips1429.html
http://www.3dvelocity.com/article.php4?action=win64
http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

here are the AC97 ALC880 audio drivers dated 14/7/2006 or 7/14/2006 as you guys in the states write it 
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...52&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True

here are the ALC650 audio driver with the same release date

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx?lineid=5&famid=12&series=8&Software=True


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

avg have fixed the instalation problem with their latest release


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x64_88.61.html

NVIDIA 64bit graphic driver ,,,, amd and microsoft say you dont need it but it does improve vista if you install it ( dojharris )


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

realtek have new drivers listed for there ALC880.
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...52&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the xp are new but the vista are listed as august


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tweak 1V vista
available here
http://www.addict3d.org/index.php?page=downloadfile&ID=4085


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

vista 5728 available now on connect


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

software and h/w compatability list for RC1
http://www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Software_Compatibility_List


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

creative vista for 32x and 64x available at creative
general release date for
vista
office
exchange
now the 5th of december


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

ATI has a beta version of its Catalyst drivers for Radeon video cards for Windows Vista RC1 here.

In the left frame look under Knowledgebase -> Drivers and Software -> Windows Vista -> RADEON.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for rc1+
Download: Nvidia ForceWare 96.85 for Windows Vista RC2 (x86)
Download: Nvidia ForceWare 96.85 for Windows Vista RC2 (x64)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

at long last the latest nero release installs on vista rc2
ver. 7.5.7.0


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it has a few free tweaks and works with no problems but to get everything you have to buy it


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

yeah I noticed that after I posted....I'll delete the post


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

leave it up it still has a couple of handy things


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as this thread is now obsolete closing


----------

